# DOM: Attribute in Knoten schreiben



## Zauberlehrling (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer Methode, um unter DOM in ein bereits gegebenen Node ein Attribute zu schreiben, z.B.:

<KnotenName KnotenAttribut="AttributWert">

Die Klasse "Node" sieht dafür keine Methode vor, nur die Klasse "Element". Dort gibt es setAttribute(..)
Allerdings bekomme ich den Knoten nur als "Node" geliefert (kann ich mir nich aussuchen) und casten funktioniert nicht...
Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Mai 2005)

doch, casten funktioniert

mit getNodeType auf ELEMENT_NODE prüfen und dann einfach zu Element casten...


----------



## Zauberlehrling (26. Mai 2005)

hm...seltsam, mit einem mal funktioniert das casten....seltsam, seltsam.....
danke.


----------

